# I want to report a bad breeder



## mdeates (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi,
I am new on this site and I am wondering if anyone knows if there is a site on the internet where you can report bad dog breeders. I have come across a horrible, unethical, money-driven breeder and wish to make it known so that unsuspecting customers will be more informed about her. I don't know if there is a web site where you can rank dog breeders or what. Do you have any suggestions?
Thanks so much,
Matt


----------



## tw1n (May 12, 2009)

mdeates said:


> Hi,
> I am new on this site and I am wondering if anyone knows if there is a site on the internet where you can report bad dog breeders. I have come across a horrible, unethical, money-driven breeder and wish to make it known so that unsuspecting customers will be more informed about her. I don't know if there is a web site where you can rank dog breeders or what. Do you have any suggestions?
> Thanks so much,
> Matt


Anyone decent getting a dog from a breeder will research the breeder first. Sadly anyone buying a dog from this breeder is just as bad. And unless it's a form of animal abuse, there is really nothing you can do. You could pickett infront of their "mill."

What exactly is bad about the place?

Maybe you could get a video and post in on youtube with the breeder name. It'd pop up whens omeone googles the name.


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

tw1n said:


> Anyone decent getting a dog from a breeder will research the breeder first. Sadly anyone buying a dog from this breeder is just as bad. And unless it's a form of animal abuse, there is really nothing you can do. You could pickett infront of their "mill."
> 
> What exactly is bad about the place?
> 
> Maybe you could get a video and post in on youtube with the breeder name. It'd pop up whens omeone googles the name.


A lot of people just can't tell the difference between a bad breeder and a good breeder. So even if they do research, there's a chance they may fall for a bad breeder. 
Maybe you can write to the Better Business Bureau??


----------



## tonisaysss (Jan 18, 2010)

you've posted this on my other forum as well.

it really depends on what you mean by "bad breeders." health-related? abusive? if it's just bad ethics, you can't do much unless they're in a parent breed group (AKC, ANKC, KC, UKC, etc.) if so, you can report them to that group.

you could always call your local humane society to find out the laws in your area, but chances are nothing could really be done unless it's health/abuse related.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

If the breeder says that the dogs are AKC or CKC registered you can contact the AKC or CKC to let them know.


----------



## cavaliermom (May 28, 2008)

If the dogs are registered thru the Am erican Kennel Club (AKC) or United Kennel Club (UKC) you can register a complaint with them. If you feel the dogs are in any danger, you can contact your local humane society.


----------



## Purplex15 (May 28, 2007)

a few months ago, a breeder in my area with the same description as the ones you mention were actually reported to animal control and the HSUS for animal abuse and cruelty. unfortunatly, penalties for such are low, even with conviction. conviction is really hard to get, and its hard to prove anaiml abuse.

what happened in the case here, was the employees were actually the ones to turn the breeder in (they had about 8 employees, with over 100 dogs), with claims of abuse (using a shock collar abusivel, using cattle prods for trainingetc) and neglect (dogs left in yards with no human interaction, besides what little the employees could, 3 month old puppies paired in tiny crates, etc). the worst things this breeder did (breeding unproven dogs, selling multi thousand dollar dogs with no registration after promising it to the owners, letting unaltered animals roam, resulting in many accidental liters) arent even illegal. they also were arrested on charges of stealing an ex employees dog (who they forged papers for, stole, then the dog disapearred). the employees all had their own witness statements, had all been there for awhile, and had pictures.

A big fat nothing happened to those breeders in court. they have a lawyer in the family, and all charges were dropped. 

however, this was all over the local news. people were shocked, as it is a pretty well known kennel out here (they breed a very popular breed). some defended them (who claimed to havbe known them for years), but most were disgusted. even though the court said they were innocent, the story killed their business. no skilled animal person in this county will work for them (leaving 3 people with over 100 dogs), noone who read the newpaper will buy from them. their business has been left with relying on out of town buyers, and uninformed owners, where as before, they had a lot of customers (even spome celebrities) b/c no one knew what was going on. the employees, as well as a number of people who had purchased dogs from them that had not gotten what they paid for in any number of ways, speaking out against them is what did it, not the law. 

so if you are really passionate about them not recieving business, then the best way to go about is to respectfully tell people not to buy dogs from them. you can report them to animal control or the like, but sadly not much is ever done (or it takes a lot of time and calls to get it done). tell as many people as you can what type of breeder they should get their dogs from

be very careful, most of the breeders like this (the money hungry, high volume puppymill/byb) will be well versed on the law, have connections with lawyers to get out of whatever brings them to court. they are usually very happy to sue someone for slander/libel, if they dare say anything negative about their business.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I think you'll have to be more specific. What exactly is the story and the conditions of the dogs? Like it or not there's not much you can do unless they're breaking a cruelty law or something of the sort.


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

tw1n said:


> Anyone decent getting a dog from a breeder will research the breeder first. Sadly anyone buying a dog from this breeder is just as bad. And unless it's a form of animal abuse, there is really nothing you can do. You could pickett infront of their "mill."
> 
> What exactly is bad about the place?
> 
> *Maybe you could get a video and post in on youtube with the breeder name. It'd pop up whens omeone googles the name.*


I think the breeder could sue them for Libel if they did that. Especially if the complaints were unfounded.


----------



## Sophie's Mum (Jan 24, 2009)

Purplex, are you talking about a certain Golden Retriever "breeder" in Michigan? If so, I think I know the story you're talking about, although, I didn't know the outcome after she got caught. 

If that's not who you're talking about, boy it's uncanny how bad "breeders" just imbibe themselves in all breeds. So sad.

PS: very true about them being very quick to cry "libel" if you even whisper thier names on public forums even.


----------



## tw1n (May 12, 2009)

pittsabowawa said:


> I think the breeder could sue them for Libel if they did that. Especially if the complaints were unfounded.


LoL that's why the video would just be a video of the place, with only the name. Then the only one maken them look bad is themself.


----------



## gtg13 (Mar 14, 2020)

FL Vonevemam Rottweiler I got my baby there He was a long haired Rottweiler 9 months old. I have seen for over 30 years she did well. After we lost our other baby we trusted her We were WRONG. I lost my baby to massive lymphoma and hip displacure died before 6th Birthday I was told he could reach 15 we would have taken 10 this is so sad my heart is broken


----------

